# Contend for God (William Reyner)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 5, 2021)

Contest and contend for God, for his pure Word, doctrine of Faith, pure worship and ways: against the world. He that is for God in a time of public defection. God will be for him in a time of public destruction.

William Reyner, _Babylon’s ruining-earthquake and the restoration of Zion delivered in a sermon before the honourable House of Commons at Margaret’s Westminster, at their public fast, August 28, 1644_ (London: Samuel Enderby, 1644), p. 50.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

